# Birmingham's big screen's gone



## Herbsman. (Sep 21, 2007)

You know the one in centenary square.

Thank goodness for that. It was _really_ annoying.

edit: I mean chamberlain square!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 21, 2007)

What was on it?


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 21, 2007)

BBC News. Neighbours. Doctors. Some shit films pretending to be art. Some history programmes and some library audiobook excerpts.


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh, and whenever there's an event on in centenary square, it's filmed and shown on the screen...


----------



## aqua (Sep 21, 2007)

I didn't think it was in centenary square? wasn't it outside the library?

thank fuck anyway  hated it


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 21, 2007)

sorry, I mean Chamberlain square! I always get those two mixed up


----------



## aqua (Sep 21, 2007)

lol  you had me wondering for a while then


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 21, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> BBC News. Neighbours. Doctors. Some shit films pretending to be art. Some history programmes and some library audiobook excerpts.



Sounds alright that - why wouldn't anyone want to see Doctors on the big screen


----------



## BigTom (Sep 21, 2007)

dissapointing news for you all then - the bbc will be putting a new, high definition screen in sometime later this year I think, but the plan is for it to go in victoria square (I also get all the squares mixed up, the one with the fountains) facing into the square from where the halifax bank is iirc.. 
although they were arguing with the council about the placement of it so maybe it won't happen..


----------



## longdog (Sep 23, 2007)

Now we need to get rid of the fucker in Hull and we'll all be happy.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Sep 23, 2007)

Well I like the one in Bradford. What's wrong with them?


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 24, 2007)

Is that because the Town Hall is re-opening maybe?


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 24, 2007)

I think so. Scheduled to open in October.


----------



## Spion (Sep 24, 2007)

jonnyd1978 said:
			
		

> Well I like the one in Bradford. What's wrong with them?


They're bright, they're new, they entertain people. These things are anathema to miserable cnuts who like to moan all the time


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 24, 2007)

In fairness they are great for things like the World Cup and stuff where you want an atmosphere without being in a pub.

Watching Neighbours though?


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 24, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> They're bright, they're new, they entertain people. These things are anathema to miserable cnuts who like to moan all the time


Yes of course, Tv's are new, _everyone_ finds TV entertaining and wants to watch one wherever they go. Anyone who doesn't particularly like TV _must_ be miserable. How could I be so inconsiderate as to 'moan' about it?


----------



## Spion (Sep 24, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> Yes of course, Tv's are new, _everyone_ finds TV entertaining


I find not liking TV weird. It's just a medium. It depends what's on it, surely?

So, what don't you like about this big screen?


----------



## longdog (Sep 24, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> They're bright, they're new, they entertain people. These things are anathema to miserable cnuts who like to moan all the time



Or in an alternative universe they big, ugly and expensive and nobody ever watches them.

Nice way to waste three quarters of a million quid Hull City Council you bunch of wankers.


----------



## longdog (Sep 24, 2007)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> In fairness they are great for things like the World Cup and stuff where you want an atmosphere without being in a pub.



In Hull they cut the coverage because of the number of twats who were getting pissed up and harassing passers by.

If you want to get pissed and watch a load of over-paid primadonnas kicking a ball about then fuck off home to do it and leave the pubs and town centres to normal people.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 24, 2007)

longdog said:
			
		

> If you want to get pissed and watch a load of over-paid primadonnas kicking a ball about then fuck off home to do it and leave the pubs and town centres to normal people.


----------



## longdog (Sep 30, 2007)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

>




 What?

Most people couldn't give a fuck about football. You do know that don't you?


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 16, 2007)

longdog said:
			
		

> Now we need to get rid of the fucker in Hull and we'll all be happy.



Public Space Broadcasting - what a waste of the licence fee!

The Hull one struck me as the most pointless one I have seen - why put it in a location where everyone is on their way to and from their shopping in the daytime, or on their way to or from the pub later.   IMHO By no stretch of the imagination is that dreary stretch of paving the civic heart of Hull.


----------



## baldrick (Oct 17, 2007)

BigTom said:
			
		

> dissapointing news for you all then - the bbc will be putting a new, high definition screen in sometime later this year I think, but the plan is for it to go in victoria square (I also get all the squares mixed up, the one with the fountains) facing into the square from where the halifax bank is iirc..
> although they were arguing with the council about the placement of it so maybe it won't happen..



oh god  

victoria square is nice, why do they have to spoil it with a big telly?  nobody watches them in the winter, they're only any good when there's sport on in the summer.  total waste of money.


----------

